# A small pool



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

*A small pool at country side (full view)*

Just dug a small pool in my tank  (full view updated on page 2)


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

cool why?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I can's see the pic


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It doesn't show up for me either


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

If that doesn't work just click this link.

http://www.aqugrass.com/phpBB2/files/_p____2_212.jpg


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well that's an interesting approach


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Cool, was that photoshop or whats your secret?


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Very clever. I am tempted to put blue paper under my aquarium.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

It's just an experiment,hope all would like it. It is by an alumimium foil mount on a pcs of glass. when I mount the foil, add a little bit pressure on two side, the tension would cause the wavy, it so nature after the plant refect on the surface.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

That looks kinda cool. What does the whole tank look like?


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

That is so cool i'm gonna do that


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I persoanlly find it tacky,


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

hey full tank shot??\\/ \\/


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

The pool only at somewhere in the full view, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Unique and imaginative!


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Unique and imaginative!


Thanks for Bert H appreciation


----------

